# Full livery nr stockport / wilmslow



## potential_owner (17 January 2015)

Hi there!

I wish I could change my username....had my horse years now!  Anyway, I've just relocated to Manchester and I'm looking to bring my horse up asap.

Im living in south manchester, and require full livery - so I've been looking at yards in the stockport/wilmslow area. I've contacted a few yards that have shown up on google, and also got in touch with the local RC, but if anyone could recommend or point out any to avoid (please PM me!).

I've never done full livery before so for me its just finding somewhere that will really care for my girl. Good turn out and an arena with lights (so I can ride after work) are the only absolute must haves - anything else is a nice bonus. We do dressage so again, bonus if there's training on site and so on!

Many thanks x


----------



## twobearsarthur (27 January 2015)

Excellent yard. Someone I know works here and I know she has very high standards. 
There's also a beauty spa for treatments for owners lol. 

http://www.lowerdalefarm.co.uk/price-list-2014/


----------



## shadeofshyness (27 January 2015)

I've only heard good things about Lower Dale Farm.

There's Dean Valley in Woodford. They have a lot of competitions there and several indoor/outdoor schools with lights. Turnout is not great apparently, and there's no off-road hacking. 

There's also a full livery yard in Lymm... I forget the name, but a poster on here in on there and loves it.


----------



## Bdazzling (30 January 2015)

Hi

Lumb Brook is very good I believe, certainly got excellent arena but not sure about hacking ?  Heres the link anyway 
http://www.lumbbrooklivery.co.uk


----------



## shadeofshyness (30 January 2015)

Bdazzling said:



			Hi

Lumb Brook is very good I believe, certainly got excellent arena but not sure about hacking ?  Heres the link anyway 
http://www.lumbbrooklivery.co.uk

Click to expand...

There's a farm ride but no hacking - the lane goes onto a busy road.


----------



## Bdazzling (30 January 2015)

Ah, i wasnt sure


----------



## awilliams (7 February 2015)

Deleted


----------



## awilliams (7 February 2015)

Dean Valley. Turnout is a lot better than it once was, not a great deal off road hacking but there is a couple of places. Luckily there is the farm ride which is useable most of the year! There is dressage competitions all year round on site too. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hairy Horror (7 February 2015)

Nelson Farm in Adlington, near the minors arms and not far from the middle wood way.


----------

